# Are you a hardcore female hunter or do you know one?



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I got this from a Linked-In group I belong to called Camo Nation. As much as I am a hardcore hunter, I have no desire to be in the spotlight....however, I'd love to see one of our M-S women win the prize.



> ARE YOU A HARDCORE FEMALE HUNTER OR DO YOU KNOW ONE? CHECK OUT THE EXTREME HUNTRESS CONTEST AS SPONSORED BY PROIS HUNTING APPAREL FOR WOMEN AND PRIMAL ADVENTURES TV!
> 
> Próis® Hunting Apparel is joining ranks with well known TV powerhouse Primal Adventures in a clarion call to the industry, kicking off an effort to discover the very first Extreme Huntress in a new national competition. Each contestant can submit an essay and photos demonstrating that she is the most hardcore huntress of them all. A panel of hunting industry celebrity judges will select the top 10 finalists, which will be posted on the Tahoe Films Ltd. website, so the hunting public can then judge the entries to select the winner.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

autumnlovr said:


> I got this from a Linked-In group I belong to called Camo Nation. As much as I am a hardcore hunter, I have no desire to be in the spotlight....however, I'd love to see one of our M-S women win the prize.


I know a couple of ladies on here I could nominate. I hunt nearly every weekend from the opening of grouse through to the end of late firearms for deer. Yep I get out there, but I still don't consider myself hardcore! :lol:


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

I just saw this thread (since my computer has been down for a little bit now)

anyway--how hard core do you think you have to be?

I pride myself in being quite active but not sure...

K


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Go for it Katherine, what's the worst that could happen? They pick someone else? The $50k prize could be well worth your effort. If it's a popular vote thingy.....I'm sure EVERYONE on M-S would vote for you. Especially the guys who were on your deer hunting team last year.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

I might just give it a shot, although I lost all my photos when my computer crashed, I can prob. come up with a couple and they only ask for a couple anyway, just not good at the writing thing 

I had a really hard time in college with papers, I just cannot seem to write.!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

If you want someone to gently critique your entry, PM it to me. I'd be happy to provide a positive opinion.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

When I saw the title I thought yeah I know several guys who hunt females hardcore!


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Did anyone put in for this??

I did, wish me luck.

K


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Good for you K! I hope you get it!


----------



## Bingo boy (Oct 20, 2009)

If you are a hardcore bird dog hunter that is single & beautiful , and younger than 50 - --- - - > please by all means contact me. 


Dogs are my life , and birds is the game to have fun , sun and fresh air !! 

john 

PS : if you like horses - that's a +


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Bingo boy said:


> If you are a hardcore bird dog hunter that is single & beautiful , and younger than 50 - --- - - > please by all means contact me.
> 
> 
> Dogs are my life , and birds is the game to have fun , sun and fresh air !!
> ...


 , I am 10 years younger than 50, I am not married, but I am not beautiful either. I am average, girl next door, that everyone thinks they know me from somewhere kind of girl.

I do Love Bird dog hunting and had a Gordon setter for years.


I am dating a great guy!

Thanks Anyway John

regards - Kathleen


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Good God woman, the contest hasn't even started and you are already getting chased. :lol:

On a serious note. 

Kathleen, 

You have accomplished alot in life. You have the thrist for adventure and the thrill of the chase running in your veins, no matter what the species. It's not just something that you do to pass the time. It is a part of you in the pit of your soul. 

So, my suggestion to you is. Get your paper written, PM it to a few of us you trust and we will give you an absolutely honest opinion. Then, see about finding some of those pics from the past. 

After that, Kathleen all that needs to be said is, Good luck.


----------

